# 523 & 525 Errors



## classic33 (22 Oct 2017)

Getting the above errors. Both are showing that error is at the far end only.


----------



## FishFright (22 Oct 2017)

I had them last night. Server restart ?


----------



## Lonestar (23 Oct 2017)

Oh I thought this was some sort of trendy Strava thing.


----------



## Dan B (23 Oct 2017)

525 is frame tubing, not sure about the other


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Oct 2017)

Dan B said:


> 525 is frame tubing, not sure about the other


523 is less strong


----------



## Shaun (23 Oct 2017)

Switch issue at the data center. Traffic was re-routed within a minute ot two and seems to have been stable since. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

